# Il pronome personale «sé»



## aleksandramari1

Aiutatemi, per favore, a capire, una volta leggo questo pronome con accento e una volta senza, qual è la versione corretta:
1. Pensa solo a sé stesso.
2. Ama parlare molto di se stesso.
3. Sono alla ricerca di maggiore sicurezza in se stessi.


----------



## chipulukusu

Di solito le regole per l'accento in questi casi vengono dettate dalla possibilità di confondere pronomi, particelle o preposizioni che si scrivono in modo identico.
Questo è un caso un pò particolare perché mentre il _sè _pronome può confondersi con il _se_ del periodo ipotetico, nel caso di _se stesso _si potrebbe dire che l'ambiguità non esiste, ed in effetti nella stragrande maggioranza dei casi trovo scritto _se stesso_ senza accento.
Ma non direi assolutamente che sia sbagliato scrivere _sè stesso_. D'altra parte _sè stessi_ pronome potrebbe teoricamente confondersi con _se (io) stessi_ periodo ipotetico, quindi direi che _se stesso_ è più che altro un'eccezione che _non _fa la regola, e che entrambe le forme siano corrette.


----------



## Mary49

se stesso / se stesso [prontuario] in "Enciclopedia dell'Italiano"
"Secondo le convenzioni ortografiche tradizionali, tuttavia, _sé_ dovrebbe perdere l’accento quando è seguito da _medesimo_ e _stesso_, perché tale posizione è considerata di per sé sufficiente a disambiguare la natura grammaticale del _sé_. L’accento sarebbe dunque inutile e ridondante, e inoltre improprio perché _sé _viene a trovarsi in protonia sintattica".


----------



## aleksandramari1

Grazie! Ottima spiegazione, saluti


----------



## marco.cur

[Regola fantasma] «Se stesso»
www.dizionario.rai.it/poplemma.aspx?lid=12384&r=430


----------



## bearded

Mary49 said:


> Secondo le convenzioni ortografiche tradizionali….. _sé_ dovrebbe perdere l’accento quando è seguito da _medesimo_ e _stesso_


----------



## Olaszinhok

marco.cur said:


> Regola fantasma] «Se stesso»
> www.dizionario.rai.it/poplemma.aspx?lid=12384&r=430


 Senza alcuno spirito di polemica,  ma a me sembra esattamente l'opposto di quanto affermato dal Treccani e da alcuni forumisti. Secondo le convenzioni tradizionali si soleva scrivere _sé stesso e sé medesimo_, oggi giorno si tende invece a tralasciare l'accento su _sé_, quando seguito da stesso e medesimo. Ciò viene affermato anche dalla grammatica del Serianni e da altre grammatiche da me consultate.


----------



## bearded

Olaszinhok said:


> oggi giorno si tende invece a tralasciare l'accento


Strano, a me la regola sull'omissione dell'accento davanti a 'stesso' e a 'medesimo' è stata insegnata alla scuola elementare negli anni '40-50...
Pensavo che si trattasse dell'uso 'tradizionale'.


----------



## Mary49

Accentazione del pronome se stesso | Accademia della Crusca
"Alcuni studiosi evitano infatti in questo caso di indicare l'accento a livello grafico, considerandolo non richiesto in quanto il pronome non può confondersi con il _se_ congiunzione. Tale confusione potrebbe eventualmente generarsi solo estrapolando dal contesto la forma rafforzata _se stessi_, interpretando _stessi_ come prima o seconda persona singolare del congiuntivo imperfetto del verbo "stare". ...Altri considerano invece opportuno indicare sempre l'accento del pronome tonico riflessivo, scrivendo pertanto _sé stesso_, _sé stessa_, _sé stessi_ ecc. ...Svolgendo una breve indagine in diacronia, vediamo che il Tommaseo-Bellini (N. Tommaseo-B. Bellini, _Dizionario della lingua italiana_, Torino, Unione tipografico-editrice 1861-1879) riporta negli esempi (s.v.) il pronome rafforzato privo di accento nelle forme _se stessa_, _se stesso_, _se stessi_. ...Consultando la LIZ 2001 (_Letteratura Italiana Zanichelli_, CD-ROM dei testi della letteratura italiana, a cura di Pasquale Stoppelli, Eugenio Picchi, sistema di interrogazione DBT in collaborazione con il Consiglio Nazionale delle Ricerche, Bologna, Zanichelli, 2001) è inoltre possibile osservare che nelle sue opere il Manzoni impiega entrambe le forme. ...In conclusione, sebbene negli attuali testi di grammatica per le voci rafforzate _se stesso_, _se stessa_ e _se stessi_ non sia previsto l'uso dell'accento, è preferibile considerare non censurabili entrambe le scelte, mancando in realtà una regola specifica che ne possa stabilire il maggiore o minore grado di correttezza".


----------



## GabrielH

Olaszinhok said:


> Senza alcuno spirito di polemica, ma a me sembra esattamente l'opposto di quanto affermato dal Treccani e da alcuni forumisti. Secondo le convenzioni tradizionali si soleva scrivere _sé stesso e sé medesimo_, oggi giorno si tende invece a tralasciare l'accento su _sé_, quando seguito da stesso e medesimo.


Io non conoscevo la questione fino all'altro ieri quando ho letto un articolo di Domenico Starnone uscito su Internazionale.


bearded said:


> Strano, a me la regola sull'omissione dell'accento davanti a 'stesso' e a 'medesimo' è stata insegnata alla scuola elementare negli anni '40-50...


Ma mi sembra che pure a Domenico Starnone sia stata insegnata la stessa regola da quello ha scritto lui.
Vi lascio qua un pezzo di quello che ha scritto.

"[...]Oggi che _sé stesso_ si avvia a sbaragliare _se stesso_ nei giornali, nei libri, dovrei essere contento ma, devo ammettere, mi sento a disagio. Acquisire _se stesso _è stato uno sforzo, ha comportato l’umiliazione dell’errore, mi ha spinto a umiliare a mia volta adolescenti dicendo: hai sbagliato, qui l’accento non è necessario.[...]"

Dice che è stato uno sforzo acquisirlo perché, secondo lui anche se la pensava come Luca Serianni, "alla scuola elementare di una settantina di anni fa" il sé di sé stesso non richiedeva l'accento.


----------



## Olaszinhok

Per me la regola tradizionale è quella riportata nel secondo_ link, _postato da Marco.cur.
Il Serianni a questo proposito scrive:
"senza reale utilità la regola di non accettare sé quando sia seguito da stesso e medesimo, giacché in questo caso non potrebbe confondersi con la congiunzione: è preferibile non introdurre inutili eccezioni e scrivere sé stesso, sé medesimo. Va osservato tuttavia che la grafia se stesso è attualmente preponderante*".*
La  mia insegnante d'italiano del liceo sosteneva invece che entrambe le forme erano corrette, preferibile con l'accento, ma oramai largamente accettata anche la forma senz'accento; tutto ciò, fine anni '80._ O tempora, o mores …_


----------



## Pietruzzo

Mary49 said:


> Secondo le convenzioni ortografiche tradizionali, tuttavia, _sé_ dovrebbe perdere l’accento quando è seguito da _medesimo_ e _stesso_,


Per maggiore chiarezza riporto anche la conclusione dell'articolo da te citato:

_Pertanto oggi le grammatiche meno conservative e i dizionari danno come accettabili e corrette anche le grafie sé stesso e sé medesimo, che in alcuni casi sono proprio quelle consigliate (per questo motivo, nelle norme grafiche di questa Enciclopedia, la grafia usata è sempre sé stesso)._


----------



## pebblespebbles

Mi pare non ci sia una regola ben precisa valida per tutti i casi ma solo indicazioni di massima, e per ribadire il concetto, vi racconto che in sede di tesi di laurea con un filosofo, una puntualizzazione fu “Signorina, molti prediligono la forma “Se’ stesso” a “se stesso”, la potrebbe correggere”?”....ce n’erano una cinquantina.


----------



## Pietruzzo

pebblespebbles said:


> molti prediligono la forma “Se’ stesso” a “se stesso”,


La forma "se' stesso" non esiste, che io sappia.


----------



## bearded

Pietruzzo said:


> La forma "se' stesso" non esiste, che io sappia.


  
Gli apostrofi non sono accenti..
...e inoltre non è corretto ''prediligere qualcosa a qualcos'altro''. Sarei sorpreso se il filosofo si fosse espresso esattamente così.


----------



## Olaszinhok

Povera Pebbles, si trova in Irlanda e non avrà una tastiera italiana… Mi sembra chiaro a questo punto che entrambe le forme si possano accettare. Vorrei riportare quanto sostenuto dall'Accademia della Crusca sull'argomento, passaggio già riportato ieri da Mary 49:

_In conclusione, sebbene negli attuali testi di grammatica per le voci rafforzate se stesso, se stessa e se stessi non sia previsto l'uso dell'accento, è preferibile considerare non censurabili entrambe le scelte, mancando in realtà una regola specifica che ne possa stabilire il maggiore o minore grado di correttezza. Si raccomanda di tener conto di questa "irrilevanza" specialmente in sede di valutazione di elaborati scolastici e affini._

Sarebbe stato meglio che il docente filosofo di Pebbles avesse seguito questo suggerimento dell'Accademia della Crusca.


----------



## lorenzos

bearded said:


> ...e inoltre non è corretto ''prediligere qualcosa a qualcos'altro''.


Mah... il Treccani lo dà solo _meno com._
meno com. p. a qualcuno (con la costruzione che è propria di preferire): aveva una grande simpatia per me e mi prediligeva al nipote (Gozzano).


----------



## bearded

Grazie della segnalazione. Pensavo che fosse proprio una costruzione inesistente, e non solo ''meno comune''. In effetti oggigiorno si usa solo ''preferire a..''. Ma è meglio abbandonare questo tema 'fuori argomento' .


----------

